# FreeBSD port/package updating



## Binarko (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi there. Every time I install packages I install them via *pkg_add*. In case that I want to update packages, I'm using:


```
portsnap fetch update
portmanager -u
```

But last time when I wanted to update, update was available for more than 400 packages (on desktop) and I had to be in the front of computer to press TAB and ENTER every time configuration dialog was shown. 

Because I'm using binaries and I'm not specifying special configurations during install, is there any way to start update of installed packages with using "default" configurations? 

I read manpages but I didn't see it.

Thanks for reply, have a nice day (sorry for my English, it's not my mother tongue).


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 21, 2011)

For packages there are no configurations. I suppose you want to update with ports. In this case ports-mgmt/portmaster is your friend

for port binary update you can check out ports-mgmt/bxpkg, which is in early stage of development


----------



## Binarko (Mar 21, 2011)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> For packages there are no configurations. I suppose you want to update with ports. In this case [ports]ports-mgmt/portmaster[/ports] is your friend.
> 
> for port binary update you can check out ports-mgmt/bxpkg, which is in early stage of development



I think that there is just one way to update packages installed via binary files and it's through ports..  For binary update I can use only *bxpkg*? Because I've got problem with it - when I run it and I run "Updating manager", I get error 


```
Error while fetching! Error code: 16 (File unavailble (e.g., file not found, no access)) URL: 
ftp://ftp.is.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.2-release/INDEX.bz2.md5
```

I've searched something about that problem here on FreeBSD forum but there was no reply.

Any idea? Or any other way to update binary packages without updating through ports? Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 21, 2011)

Binarko said:
			
		

> Or any other way to update binary packages without updating through ports?


Before updating anything please read /usr/ports/UPDATING. Then read the portmaster(8) manpage, more specifically the --packages and --packages-only options.


----------



## Binarko (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm reading manpage for portmaster but i can't find anything about binary packages. I'm such a newbie and I don't understand everything, can somebody explain me if ( or how ) it's possible to install just binary packages without using ports ?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 21, 2011)

Please read the relevant section of the handbook:

Chapter 4 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 21, 2011)

`% man portmaster | less -p'-P\|--packages'`


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 21, 2011)

Binarko said:
			
		

> I thank that there is just one way to update packages installed via binary files and it's through ports..  For binary update I can use only bxpkg ? Because I've got problem with it - when I run it and I run "Updating manager", I get error "Error while fetching! Error code: 16 (File unavailble (e.g., file not found, no access)) URL: ftp://ftp.is.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/po ... EX.bz2.md5". I've searched something about that problem here on freebsd forum but there was no reply..
> 
> Any idea? Or any other way to update binary packages without updating through ports? Thanks



set
PACKAGESITE environment to your local mirror (latest folder [NOTE: last backslash must be there])

For example I set it to *ftp://ftp.linux.edu.lv/mirrors/ftp.freebsd.org/ports/amd64/packages-8-stable/Latest/*
then run bxpkg


----------



## Binarko (Mar 21, 2011)

So If I'm right, when I want to update installed packages, I can use *portmanager -PP -a*?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 21, 2011)

Everyone note that OP is using ports-mgmt/portmanager, *not* ports-mgmt/portmaster. Though switching to the latter will probably guarantee much more help, because the amount of *portmanager* users on here is virtually zero.


----------

